# SPRING BOOK SALE! Quilting, hunting, history, how-to, more



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Time to thin out my library a bit! Rules are the same as always: Please post your selections as replies to this thread so others can see which books have been spoken for. I'll PM you within 24 hours with a total including shipping and payment information. Media mail shipping in the U.S. is $2 for the first book and $1 for each additional. If you order a few, I'll estimate the actual shipping cost -- I'm not looking to make a buck off shipping. Payment by cash, check, money order or Paypal -- please add 50 cents when using Paypal to help defray cost. I generally ship within 24 hours of receiving payment.Ready, set, go! 

*Gardening 
*
"How to Grow Giant Vegetables," by Bernard Lavery.PB, 1995, 128pp., VG. Be a standout at the county fair! $2
&#8220;Projects for Small Gardens,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;56 projects on foldout pages with step-by-step instructions.&#8221; HC, 2002, 232pp., VG. Quality book, nice photos. $3 
&#8220;The Vegetable Encyclopedia and Gardener&#8217;s Guide,&#8221; by Victor A. Tiedjens. HC, 1953, 301pp., VG &#8211; no dust jacket. Classic gardening tome by a Rutgers professor. $3
&#8220;The Practical Gardener,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Mastering the elements of good growing,&#8221; by Roger B. Swain. PB, 1991, 268pp., VG. $2
&#8220;A Glossary of Botanic Terms,&#8221; by B. Daydon Jackson. HC, 1971 reprint of 1900 original, 479pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Wildflower Perennials for your Garden,&#8221; by Bebe Miles. Subtitled, &#8220;A detailed guide to years of bloom from America&#8217;s long-neglected native heritage.&#8221; HC, 1976, 282pp., F. $2
&#8220;A Starter Garden,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The guide for the horticulturally hapless,&#8221; by Cheryl Merser. PB, 1994, 254pp., G. $1

*How-To*
&#8220;The Hunter&#8217;s Bible,&#8221; by W.K. Merrill. PB, 1968, 182pp. G. Hunting, camping, fishing, hiking, wilderness first aid and survival. $2
&#8220;The Total Money Makeover Workbook,&#8221; by Dave Ramsey. PB, 2003, 245pp., F. Get out of debt and achieve financial freedom. $2
&#8220;How to Carve Wood,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;A book of projects and techniques,&#8221; by Richard Butz. PB, 1984, 215pp., VG. $2

*Critters*

"Hunting America's Wild Turkey," subtitled, "Proven techniques from the experts," by Toby Bridges. PB, 2001, 288pp., F. $1
&#8220;Roger Latham&#8217;s Outdoor Guide,&#8221; highlighting outdoor recreation in the PA, NY, MY, WV and OH. Pb, 1973, 192pp., G. $2
"What To Do Till the Veterinarian Comes," by Dr. Jean Pommery. Subtitled, "An authoritative guide to what you can do to help a suffering dog, cat, bird, fish, rodent, reptile, primate and many other domestic and wild animals." HC, 1976, 304pp., G. $2
&#8220;America&#8217;s Favorite Backyard Wildlife,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;An intimate look at the fascinating lives of your best-loved backyard neighbors,&#8221; by Kit & George Harrison. PB, 1985, 320pp., G. $2
&#8220;A Field Guide to the Birds: Eastern Land and Water Birds,&#8221; by Roger Tory Peterson. HC, 1947, 240pp., G. Includes 1000 illustrations. Nice classic field guide! $2
&#8220;Eastern Butterflies,&#8221; by Alexander B. Klots. Peterson Field Guide, PB, 1979 reprint, 340 pp., G. $2
&#8220;A Horse of Your Own,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The rider-owner&#8217;s complete guide,&#8221; by M.A. Stoneridge. HC, 1990, 560pp, VG. $3
&#8220;Emergency! The Active Horseman&#8217;s Book of Emergency Care,&#8221; by Karen Hayes, DVM. HC, 1995, 213pp., VG. Covers wounds, colic, founder, more. $3 

*Quilting, Sewing, Crafts, Decorating*
&#8220;Victorian Sewing and Crafts,&#8221; by Martha Campbell Pullen. HC, 1995, 332pp., VG. Over 40 sewing projects ranging from quilts to doll clothes. $3
&#8220;The Mountain Artisans Quilting Book,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The techniques, patterns and designs of the famous WV cooperative. Over 300 illustrations,&#8221; by Alfred Allen Lewis. HC, 1973, 180pp., G. $3
&#8220;The Classic American Quilt Collection: Quilting Made Easy,&#8221; by Rodale Press. HC, 1995, 122pp., EX. Tips on cutting, piecing, borders, binding, etc. $1
&#8220;The Classic American Quilt Collection: Creative Ideas for Color and Fabric,&#8221; by Rodale Press. HC, 1995, 122pp., EX. $1
&#8220;The Classic American Quilt Collection: Wedding Ring,&#8221; by Rodale Press. HC, 1995, 122pp., EX. Plans for 12 quilts and basic quilting techniques. $2
&#8220;The Classic American Quilt Collection: Schoolhouse,&#8221; by Rodale Press. HC, 1995, 122pp., EX. $2
&#8220;Quilting School,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;A complete guide to patchwork and quilting,&#8221; by Ann Poe. HC, 12993, 170pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Quilting Beyond the Norm,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;10 unique quilts you&#8217;ll love to stitch,&#8221; by House of White Birches publishing. PB booklet, 2006, 48 pp., VG. $1
&#8220;The Complete Quilting Course,&#8221; by Gail Lawther. Subtitled, &#8220;Rediscover traditional quilting skills with 25 step-by-step projects including patchwork and appliquÃ© designs.&#8221; PB, 1997, 176pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Two-Hour Quilted Christmas Projects,&#8221; by Cheri Saffoite. HC, 1997, 128pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Quilting School,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;A complete guide to patchwork and quilting,&#8221; by Ann Poe. HC, 1993, 172pp., EX. $2
&#8220;Lap Quilting with Georgia Bonesteel,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Over 70 traditional designs and projects to piece by machine and quilt in your lap.&#8221; HC, 1982, 122pp., VG. $1
&#8220;Traditional American Crafts,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Colonial, Country, Victorian,&#8221; by Better Homes and Gardens publishing. HC, 1988, 256pp., G. A little bit of everything here, from quilting to cross-stitch to tole painting. $2
&#8220;The Country Fair Craft Book,&#8221; by Alison Boteler. HC, 1995, 138pp., G. Easy projects, many of which would be fun to do with kids. $1
&#8220;Quick Country Decorating,&#8221; by Country Home publishing. HC, 2000, 212pp., EX. Lavishly illustrated. $3

*Cooking* 
&#8220;Homemade Cookies,&#8221; by Better Homes and Gardens publishing. HC, 1989, 90pp., G. $1

*Nonfiction *

&#8220;The American Revolution,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;First-person accounts by the men who shaped our nation,&#8221; edited by T. J. Stiles. HC, 1999, 359pp., EX. $2
&#8220;Dearest Friend: A Life of Abigail Adams,&#8221; by Lynne Withey. HC, 12981, 356pp., G (no dust jacket). $2
&#8220;Jefferson the President: First Term, 1801-1805,&#8221; by Dumas Malone. PB, 1970, 539pp., VG. $2
&#8220;A People&#8217;s History of the United States,&#8221; by Howard Zinn. PB, 2003, 729pp., G. A good read. $2
&#8220;Sir Edmund Hilary,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The remarkable memoir by the first person to conquer Everest.&#8221; PB, 1999, 310pp., VG. $2
"Return from the Pole," by Frederick Albert Cook. Story of the 1909 expedition. HC, 2009 reprint, 325pp., VG. $2 
&#8220;Origins,&#8221; by Richard Leakey and Roger Lewin. Subtitled, &#8220;What new discoveries reveal about the emergence of our species and its possible future.&#8221; HC, 1977, 284pp., VG. $3
&#8220;The Rise and Fall of Anne Boleyn,&#8221; by Retha M. Warnicke. PB, 1993, 326pp., G. $2
&#8220;Into the Wild,&#8221; by Jon Krakauer. PB, 1996, 207pp., VG. True story of a young man who walked into the Alaskan wilderness, and died there. $2


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi, I'd like the books, Stocking up & Good old days in the kitchen, please, I'll do paypal, my email is: [email protected]. Thanks, Karen


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

You've got mail!


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Willowgirl,

Oh no!, more books! Could I have the following, please?

&#8220;Field Guide to Edible and Useful Wild Plants of North America,&#8221; $2
&#8220;The Complete Guide to Game Care and Cookery,&#8221; $3
&#8220;Formulas, Methods, Tips and Data for Home and Workshop,&#8221; $3
&#8220;The Book of Tea & Herbs,&#8221; by The Republic of Tea. $1

Thanks!

SC


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

The following please:

Herbs & Health
&#8220;Magic and Medicine of Plants,&#8221; by Reader&#8217;s Digest publishing. HC, 1986, 464pp., VG. High-quality glossary of medicinal plants and herbs, including cultivation tips. $3
&#8220;The People&#8217;s Pharmacy Guide to Home and Herbal Remedies,&#8221; by Joe Graedon and Teresa Gradon, Ph.D. HC, 1999, 428pp., EX. $2
&#8220;Miracle Medicine Herbs,&#8221; by Richard M. Lucas. HC, 1991, 203pp., EX. $1

American Folklore and Legend,&#8221; by Reader&#8217;s Digest Publishing. Subtitled, &#8220;The saga of our heroes and heroines, our braggers, boosters and bad men, our beliefs and superstitions.&#8221; Neat book. HC, 1978, 448pp., VG. $3
&#8220;Blood in the Face,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The Ku Klux Klan, Aryan Nations, Nazi Skinheads, and the rise of a new white culture,&#8221; by James Ridgeway. PB, 1990, 202pp., G. $2

Gifts from your Garden,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Pretty, practical things to make from nature,&#8221; by Joan Scoby. HC, no dust jacket, 1975, 160pp, G. Recipes for everything from potpourri to dandelion wine. $1

&#8220;Improving the Soil,&#8221; by Erin Hynes/Rodale Press. HC, 1994, 160pp., VG. Organic gardening tips. $2
&#8220;Beautiful, Easy Gardens,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;A week-by-week guide to planting, harvesting and enjoying 10 great gardens,&#8221; by Laurence Sombke. PB, 1993, 221pp., G. $2
&#8220;The Budget Gardener,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Twice the garden for half the price,&#8221; by Maureen Gilmer. HC, 1996, 190pp., VG. Great tips for reusing common household items in the garden. I&#8217;m a cheapskate, so I liked this one. $2

Thank you


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Hello willow_girl!! How are you?!?

I would like the following:

Whitetail Wisdom, The American Robin, A Treasury of Railroad Folklore, Beyond the Golden Door, Lusitania - An Epic Tragedy, The Great Crash of 1929, The Lost German Slave Girl, and In The Devil's Snare.

I'm sending a PM.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I am good Michael! Thanks for asking.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Would it be possible to post an updated list, please and thank you


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I was able to edit all the sold books out of the original list, so everything above is still available!


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

I found a few that would be a useful addition. Please PM me with payment instructions. Thank you!

&#8220;Projects for Small Gardens,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;56 projects on foldout pages with step-by-step instructions.&#8221; HC, 2002, 232pp., VG. Quality book, nice photos. $3 

&#8220;The Country Fair Craft Book,&#8221; by Alison Boteler. HC, 1995, 138pp., G. Easy projects, many of which would be fun to do with kids. $1

&#8220;Homemade Cookies,&#8221; by Better Homes and Gardens publishing. HC, 1989, 90pp., G. $1

&#8220;Into the Wild,&#8221; by Jon Krakauer. PB, 1996, 207pp., VG. True story of a young man who walked into the Alaskan wilderness, and died there. $2


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Got the books on Saturday, love them, thank you. Karen W.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks so much


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Quilting School,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;A complete guide to patchwork and quilting,&#8221; by Ann Poe. HC, 1993, 172pp., EX. $2

Lap Quilting with Georgia Bonesteel,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Over 70 traditional designs and projects to piece by machine and quilt in your lap.&#8221; HC, 1982, 122pp., VG. $1

&#8220;Traditional American Crafts,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Colonial, Country, Victorian,&#8221; by Better Homes and Gardens publishing. HC, 1988, 256pp., G. A little bit of everything here, from quilting to cross-stitch to tole painting. $2

Will pm you my info


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Willow, Can I get this one, &#8220;Victorian Sewing and Crafts,&#8221; by Martha Campbell Pullen. HC, 1995, 332pp., VG. Over 40 sewing projects ranging from quilts to doll clothes. $3, I have a friend who would enjoy it. Message me and maybe we can meet up.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Got my books on Thursday. Order was packed well and arrived in good shape.
Some of the books I got I swear are brand new and were never read. A good deal all around!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words Michael & Karen. 
I lurve my repeat customers! :banana:


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you Willow girl! Got my books on Saturday. They are great and I can't wait to start reading!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got my books they came the long way  Thanks Willow Girl. When is the next time you plan on 'cleaning' your library. I can't wait. I have such a great time with your books.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Are any of these still available? 
The mountain artisan quilting book
The classic American quilt collection, wedding ring
Rise and fall of Ann Boleyn
Dearest friend, a life of abigale adams
Thanks for your great book offers!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Yes, those were all still available, and you have mail!

Again, thanks for the kind words, Trailrider & Blue Rose! 

Not sure when my next sale will be ... I try to accumulate enough to have a little something for everyone!


----------

